# Kathy II opens snapper season with a bang



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

We were trying to beat the rush of boaters at Sherman Cove so we arrived at 0500. Not earlier enough! We were taking the Kathy II out with myself (ShurKetch), Terry (boat CPT), Jay, Larry, and Skip. Was a great trip with fair seas and weather and plenty of fishing action. Job well done guys! Ed

Getting that early start.............


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Heading out at sunrise









Guys ready for that elusive Red Snapper









Only keeper AJ of the day









Jay with 1/2 his limit of snapper









I know it's hard to believe, but he also caught a nice Scamp........









Larry's first trip this year with us and he did well.........got his limit!









He also got the largest Scamp of the day............he was fishing hard!









Looks like break time for refreshments........









We found a job for Jay............









The end of a great day and our fishing buddy John usually enters our "stuff" on PFF and does a great job, but he wasn't with us yesterday so I did my best. Had to relearn!! Ed










Forgot the shark that is the reason for my painful back this morning.....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

thats a fine mess of fish.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job, guys! Beautiful bunch of fish. Everytime I looked out the doctors office window and saw blue sky, said "Damn", :banghead could be catching fish and having a cool one.

Way to put em on the fish, skipper! :clap


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch :clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job as always, and those pics were terrific. I cant wait to get back down.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Fine mess of fish right there!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

look like fun nice pics


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice...

But where did you get those white sunglasses..Off the beach memorial day weekend?


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

My understanding is that those glasses are of the very expensive variety with hand-ground lenses super tented for offshore fishing. They were specially made for him in Europe. He is able to see fish in over sixty feet of water and I'm told that on special occasions he can see through bikinis............actually I can't substantiate any of this..........just what I heard. Shurketch Ed


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cool... I was just kidding


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Gr8 Job!

Evan.


----------

